# dont think this could help



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

i have extreme anxiety and some of it is social where i can't go to a lot of places just sitting in class makes me dizzy or going into a restaurant i constantly worry about everything every minute of the day i cannot even study or pay attention to people talking to me or sleep because my mind is racing often i get to where the room is spinning pretty fast i cant breathe and a million thoughts are being shouted in my head i start crying and cant see or think straight i also get suicidial this happens daily pretty much these outbursts and ive isolated myself a lot from the outside world because so much freaks me out i dont see how tapes can help me get through such severe things? i also think i have ocd b/c i check things over and over and over and then i check them again or have to do stupid rituals or i think ill get harmed or someone else will i mean im completely messed up in the head ive tried really hard and i think a psychiatrist and medicine would benefit me not these tapes i think im a little too extreme to listen to tapes and take weeks to deal with it... what do you think mike? i think you are the one who sells them im not sure plus i have been to a good psychologist and she tried the behavioral approach and well it didnt work at all inface it annoyed me


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kitty, I dunno if HT will work for you. All I can tell you in my experience, behavioral therapy can be Extremely annoying. Cause it involved changing my behavior & my thinking,...... which _was_ annoying! I think most of us resist change. But I had to look at what I wanted to gain in the end and how bad I wanted to gain it.If you are seeing a therapist currently, you might want to seek their counsel on hypnosis for IBS. Also it helps to understand hypnosis & how it works. So please feel free to read thru some of the posts here and learn all you can. But for sure I would say to ask your therapist what they think too.







BQ


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

its not the IBS i want therapy for it is my mental health I can handle IBS without help of a professional


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kitty, the tapes are for IBS, but many find there stress and anxiety goes way done as well.For you this might be something you might want to try for IBS in conjunction with other modalities and professional help to sort through the problems your having. You should however do that first, before trying the tapes or even considering them. I would post your post to Dr Bolen on the CBT ask the expert forum and she can give you some good advise on this. Hope that helps and please see someone about what your going through as you don't need to suffer like this and there is help out there.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Kitty,So sorry to hear of all your troubles, so first off here are some ((((HUGS))).Secondly, thank you Norb for directing me to this post. I have emailed Eric, and he has replied...and Mike too, but Mike is very ill and may not see this post.Please know that even though we here on the BB want to help others and feel compassion because we too are/were suffering, we cannot give you the support and help you need thru cyber space. We can encourage you, and give you TLC, but from reading your post, we would be irresponsible to try and give you clear cut advice. Suffice it to say, that Dr. Bolen, and Mike Mahoney are qualified professionals on this BB, and though I have a background in psych., we come here as fellow sufferers, not experts.As far as the IBS Audio Program 100 is concerned, though as Eric says, it is geared for IBS, but addresses other conditions as well, for your concerns and needs, the one-on-one live person professional, as you have done, should be your first step. If your psychologist has given you the behavioral approach and it is not for you, then you must work on an approach that you can live with. Easier said than done. She may be able to refer you to a clinical hypnotherapist who deals specifically with OCD, depression, and suicidal thoughts as you mention. I do know that Mike would agree with this, as he does see many patients for many conditions, and they do need the individual therapy for their specific concerns.That being said, the audio program would not be harmful to you in any way, and you may well get benefit from it. Just be advised however, that it IS for IBS, and your concerns should be further addressed.I hope this clears up your question. Do ask Dr. Bolen also, as she is a specialist in CBT; and can address your concerns from a professional perspective. Good luck to you, and we send our thoughts to you for getting better.... ~ Peace to you.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kitty, The therapy I referred to was _for_ my mental health...... NOT IBS.BQ


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Kitty,As bad off as you think you are, you are no worse than some of us were. I know I had thought that suicide would be the only way I could stop this. I was diagnosed as agorophobic, and had severe anxiety and panic attacks due to my way of thinking about IBS. I saw a variety of therapists over the years, but psychotherapy is not what we need! Frankly, it makes us more anxious. I would recommend you see your primary care physician or a psychiatrist for some anti-anxiety medications, perhaps Xanax, perhaps Paxil or Celexa. I would contact the IFFGD for a referral to a Dr in your area that specializes in IBS, and understands proper treatments. Once you are calmed down a bit with meds, not so anxious and panicky, you might try Mike's tapes. I would also look for a good Cognitive Behavioral Therapist, one that understands IBS, stress and anxiety. This sort of therapist will help you look at your thoughts and how to change them in a positive way. Read this board, learn all you can, and go to your Dr well armed with information. You can be helped. After suffering for 28 years, I am symptom free now for almost two, the anxiety/IBS cycle is broken.AZ


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

my mental umm problems i guess i would call it have nothing to do with IBS i'm very used to IBS and lately it's been doing very well i don't have an anxiety about getting sick if it happens then oh well and if people have problems with me being sick it's their problem I had this before IBS started i'm fine with my IBS it really doesn't bother me constantly and i don't see how when i get a job people can check my medical records without my consent and there are so many people with anxiety i don't see how that can be a factor and i'm sure social anxiety wouldnt matter and if a company is that nosey i don't want to work for them but right now all i care about is all of this stuff in my head stopping it's like im hearing 80 different voices inside then later ill deal with people who have problems with my diagnosis if it comes up i just don't see how it could work though i don't know i tried similar things and nothing


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2002)

Kitty...sounds like you have some pretty hefty anxiety, and maybe a few other factors riding along with it.. I have had a lot of the same symtoms in the past...my IBS took a backseat to the mental stuff as well. It is certainly a priority to get your head straight first and worry about the rest of you later. I would suggest you find a therapist you are comfortable with...and just make up your mind to work through all these mental monsters one at a time. It might well be that you need some type of medication to get you started down the right road. Then, in time, just the therapy..and eventually you may well have all the coping skills you need to handle things without any assistance. That symptom you mention as OCD sounds like the neorotic vigilance that many anxiety sufferers experience...you ruminate your thoughts over and over again and the more you do, the more your anxiety grows. To take a line from a famous ghost movie, "it knows what scares you"(your own mind)..and thats why its so effective.Take heart that many know your suffering...there is great hope..but you must take the first step and try to take control of your life....please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

problem is my parents wont allow me to see a psychiatrist they think if i do then i am insane so therefore i cant use my insurance so i need to find a doctor who uses a sliding scale but cant seem to


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

KittySee if any of the churches around you support a counsleing center that has a sliding fee. I know our church houses one but it is not a religious counseling center - meaning you don't need to belong to the church or any church. It's a mission of the church (like our food box or other programs - no preaching, just serving).nancy


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Kitty, Also investigate any services your school may have.BQ


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

or is there are other schools in the area that have programs in counseling...


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

If you see a psychiatrist your parents will think you're insane??? Geez, how old fashioned and out of touch. You really should see a Dr because there are medications available for OCD, and behavioral therapies can help as well. Have you talked to your family Dr about these things. He may be able to help too.AZ


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Kitty, the first step is seeing a general doctor (I don't know what you call them. Here in the UK it is a General Practitioner). S/he can help you a lot - with medication, or Cognitive Behavioural Therapy, or other suggestions.Mike has a tape just for anxiety I believe. I hope you get some support/assistance soon, as I know that you can feel better and calmer, whatever method you choose to combat the anxiety. Do consult your doctor. Many good wishes,


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kitty, Here is the link for ask the expert and for Dr Bolen. http://www.ibsassociation.org/ubb/ultimate...p?ubb=forum&f=2


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

My parent's are very good parents, but they come from very strict backgrounds and are older. I think my mother expects my older brother and myself to be perfect because of the faults of my younger brother. So, for me to talk about maybe having mental difficulites i think it signals to her that she really doesn't have a perfect family. And as you know with a lot of older people they really don't believe in mental problems they think you can just go to bed think positive and you wake up fine again. They are very old fashion and stuck on their ways. I do have good news though my boyfriend of a long time now has 2 jobs and an extra money. He sees how bad the anxiety gets and how I kind of go into another world where I don't even realize what is going on this scares him a lot and hes very understanding. He has offered to pay for me to see someone as much as he can. I would hope it wouldn't be more than about 200-300 a month. I feel bad for taking money from him, but as much food as he eats at my house i think it makes up for it. lol


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kitty, glad your looking at getting some help. I hope you also take some time and go over how you feel with you family and that will be tough perhaps but will also help at the end of the day.There is enough on IBS to show how it effects the brain to show them if you ever need the info. I will provide it for you if you want, maybe that would help them to understand at least some of what your going through.There is also a brochure on this and also Mike has an excellent non hypnosis audio to explain it and what we go through in detail. Something to think about.Good luck and let us know how it goes. Good your getting outside help as you don't need to suffer alone.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Great News Kitty!!! I'll keep a good thought for you in your search for a therapist. It is wonderful when a friend is so generous, but I'm sure if the tables were turned, you'd be extending yourself to him.You're on your way now!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kitty, not sure if this helps, but there are also clinical trials you can investigate. http://www.nimh.nih.gov/studies/index.cfm


----------

